# Beyond frustrated: Any way to fix the Directv app so that it works reliably?



## satman48 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Directv app for the iPad is garbage. It does not play live streams with any consistency. Sometimes it works and sometimes all I get is the "2100 error" that tells me to "try again later" (about 60% of the time) when it is doing this it will indicate that it is "Searching for mobile DVR" but it never finds it..And this is on my local network, I don't even attempt OOH access now.

I have:

Deleted and reinstalled the app numerous times.
Verified and passed all network tests on the HR44
Rebooted the HR44 numerous times as well

This app is really next to useless for me at this point and I can't seem to many answers through Google that make any sense.

Any ideas?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Have you uninstalled the app and left it off the device for a few days before reinstalling? I think that makes a difference myself. 

Heck for extreme delete it, create a backup, then restore the entire device. 

By the way which iPad and what OS and are you using jailbroken?

What all is the makeup of your wireless network? Router model and how it's all hooked up..

And how's your dtv system connected to the internet ?


----------



## satman48 (Dec 20, 2007)

It's a iPad Pro 9.7 inch with IOS 10.0.2, not jail broken 
Router is a Asus AC1900 with latest firmware
HR44 is connected via coax
GennieGo 2 is attached to the HR44


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You know that as of October 18th, their support for GenieGo ends?

My GenieGo is connected directly to my router and is working OK.


----------



## satman48 (Dec 20, 2007)

trh said:


> You know that as of October 18th, their support for GenieGo ends?
> My GenieGo is connected directly to my router and is working OK.


So what happens then? Is OOH access over or will I not need the unit to use it? Can I disconnect it now and still stream live tv?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

No. New system called MobileDVR. You need an HR44 or better and it doesn't need the GenieGo. That gets disconnected. Read the threads here on MobileDVR. I'm holding out until I must. It only transcode shows from your 44/54. 

Have multiple DVRS you used to transcode shows from? Tough sh*t according to DIRECTV.


----------



## Salad Is Slaughter (Nov 16, 2008)

Things I've done in the past to get it to work:
1. Verify that the app has the receivers' IP address. I have the app on my iPad and occasionally they just go away.
2. Power off both the GenieGO and the receiver it's connected to. Let them sit for several minutes. Power on the receiver. When that completes, power on the GenieGo.

The second option is what DirecTV told me to do after months of troubleshooting my wife's iPad not being able to do anything with the app while mine was fine. It finally worked.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Remove the GenieGo from the system and do a red button reset on genie, then register your mobile devices using Mobile DVR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Remove the GenieGo from the system and do a red button reset on genie, then register your mobile devices using Mobile DVR.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep in mind once you do this, you can't go back to the GenieGo


----------



## satman48 (Dec 20, 2007)

trh said:


> Keep in mind once you do this, you can't go back to the GenieGo


So what are the implications of that? No remote streaming?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

trh said:


> Keep in mind once you do this, you can't go back to the GenieGo


And? couple of weeks genie go will be useless anyway.


----------



## satman48 (Dec 20, 2007)

trh said:


> No. New system called MobileDVR. You need an HR44 or better and it doesn't need the GenieGo. That gets disconnected. Read the threads here on MobileDVR. I'm holding out until I must. It only transcode shows from your 44/54.
> 
> Have multiple DVRS you used to transcode shows from? Tough sh*t according to DIRECTV.


So why wasn't this communicated to customers who have the GenieGo by D*? I've heard nothing about this until I posted here.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

satman48 said:


> So what are the implications of that? No remote streaming?


The MobileDVR should work like the GenieGo (transcoding shows, OOH streaming, etc), but it can only transcode shows recorded to your Genie HR44 or 54. If that is all you have (e.g. other devices are all clients/minis), then it shouldn't impact you. Another 'advantage' of MobileDVR is that it will transcode all the shows on your Genie. So no tracking each show and telling it to transcode.



west99999 said:


> And? couple of weeks genie go will be useless anyway.


Well, I haven't received the email yet saying the GenieGo is being cut off on Oct 18th. And when has DIRECTV ever hit the target date on something they've announced?? MobileDVR was supposed to be ready nationwide on Sep 8th, but it still isn't working correctly for quite a few who posters here.

My GenieGo is working fine; I'm able to transcode all my shows (from any one of our 5 DVRs) and transfer them to our GenieGo devices. When I've tested it, OOH has been working fine (I'm not usually in a place that OOH will work, so I don't really use it). So I'm going to continue using my GenieGo as long as I can ((1) because it works and (2) I can transcode shows from all my DVRs).



satman48 said:


> So why wasn't this communicated to customers who have the GenieGo by D*? I've heard nothing about this until I posted here.


Several people have posted they received an email with the Oct 18th date. I've been a nomad owner since the first 60 days when it came out. I haven't received the email. However, when I open GenieGo on my tablet, it has a statement "This app will no longer be supported starting next year." That notice started sometime around the beginning of December 2015. I don't get that notice when I open GenieGo on my PC.

And yes, just another reason to check in on this site from time-to-time.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Just be aware that once you go to the new genigo you will NOT have OOH from your laptop or desktop at your work.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> Keep in mind once you do this, you can't go back to the GenieGo


out of curiosity, are using the DIRECTV app or are you using the GenieGo app for the GenieGo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> out of curiosity, are using the DIRECTV app or are you using the GenieGo app for the GenieGo?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GenieGo app.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

trh said:


> GenieGo app.


So perhaps the issue with TS is having is that he us using the DIRECTV with the GenieGO when they should be using the GenieGO app

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I haven't received the email yet on GG being done, and started with the service in early 2013. I got an upgrade last January from the GG1 to GG2 hardware.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

peds48 said:


> So perhaps the issue with TS is having is that he us using the DIRECTV with the GenieGO when they should be using the GenieGO app
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And the GenieGO app has not been available anymore for a long time (at least on Apple), unless the app is saved on a previous device backup if it was on their device.


----------



## satman48 (Dec 20, 2007)

Well I got a notice today from t D* that the GenieGo will no longer be supported effective 11-4 and that I must get a receiver upgrade by 1-4-2017.

I almost did this before, with the 4K upgrade (I have a Samsung JS8500 UHD TV), but didn't go through with at the time because I had a lot of shows recorded on it (HR44) that I didn't want to go away with a replacement receiver (the rep said you could transfer to new unit, but when the tech got here he said that was not possible) so I didn't pull the trigger at that time, so I will watch down my shows and upgrade now and see if that will improve things.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

satman48 said:


> Well I got a notice today from t D* that the GenieGo will no longer be supported effective 11-4 and that I must get a receiver upgrade by 1-4-2017.
> 
> I almost did this before, with the 4K upgrade (I have a Samsung JS8500 UHD TV), but didn't go through with at the time because I had a lot of shows recorded on it (HR44) that I didn't want to go away with a replacement receiver (the rep said you could transfer to new unit, but when the tech got here he said that was not possible) so I didn't pull the trigger at that time, so I will watch down my shows and upgrade now and see if that will improve things.


 You have an HR44 so you don't need an upgrade. Mobile DVR works with HR44 and HR54.


----------



## satman48 (Dec 20, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> You have an HR44 so you don't need an upgrade. Mobile DVR works with HR44 and HR54.


Yes, but the HR44 is not a 4K box.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Not mentioned here is that he also has an HR21. I don't think they are going to upgrade his 44 to a 54, but they want him to upgrade his HR21 to a Genie Client.


----------



## satman48 (Dec 20, 2007)

I've since discovered that there are certain channels that seem to work most of the time, and some that just don't, those being my local channels (except for the Fox affiliate) and certain other channels like QVC.

Is there any rhyme or reason to this?


----------



## satman48 (Dec 20, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Remove the GenieGo from the system and do a red button reset on genie, then register your mobile devices using Mobile DVR


Just to be clear you mean I should do a reset on my HR44 once I remove the geniego correct?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

satman48 said:


> Just to be clear you mean I should do a reset on my HR44 once I remove the geniego correct?


yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Problem.....I still typically use both the GenieGO App and the DirecTV App.....but I have to re-register my iPhone due to an unforeseen circumstance. I tried to reload the latest DirecTV App backup via iTunes (from 2 months ago) to the iPhone, but when I tap the saved app it is says I need to download the latest updated App. If I do this, will I be stuck with the Mobile DVR upgrade (downgrade to me), or will I still be able to use the GG2 with the updated DirecTV App? 

I have not received the email from DirecTV yet that the GenieGO will be done soon. Thanks for any help. I do not want me GG2 deactivated until DirecTV officially cuts off all of them. I need help with the steps on not to deactivate GG2 if at all possible. Thanks everyone.........


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The app used to put out a message that once you went to mobileDVR you could not go back to GenieGo. Apparently that app de-activates the GenieGo from your account and DIRECTV won't reactivated back againg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete1980 (Mar 14, 2016)

satman48 said:


> I've since discovered that there are certain channels that seem to work most of the time, and some that just don't, those being my local channels (except for the Fox affiliate) and certain other channels like QVC.
> 
> Is there any rhyme or reason to this?


Some channels (the ones that stream well) come from DTV or the network themself. The locals and others are streamed from your Genie (44 or 54) and I've had the same experience with these channels being flaky.

I've replaced my router and seen somewhat better performance, but the streams are still very flaky. It plays for a while and just cuts out, or freezes/restarts a lot. Restarting the Genie and router don't seem to change much.

Does anyone have any tips, tricks or ideas on what to do to improve the reliability of these channels that stream directly from the Genie.

If it makes a difference, I have a 54 that is connected to the internet using a DECA adapter, and my internet connection is 30Mbps down 5Mbps up. Streaming other things from my home (slingbox, plex) are very reliable so I don't think it has to do with my network or internet connection. Also, I'm the only one that uses any of this so these things are not streaming at the same time.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hmm, 5Mbps may be cutting close. Have try streaming inside your network? Any difference as compare to OOH? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

satman48 said:


> Just to be clear you mean I should do a reset on my HR44 once I remove the geniego correct?


I did not have to do that. Just removed the geniego and uninstall and reinstall the apt and it will find the dvr.


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Remove the GenieGo from the system and do a red button reset on genie, then register your mobile devices using Mobile DVR.


*How do I register using Mobile DVR?*

Back story: I got the notice from DTV and they kindly shipped out a new HD DVR for free. So I set up the new HR44-500 and everything works fine except the GenieGo features. The iPad app doesn't see it, even when I put the IP address in manually. And yes its connected to the internet (green check mark in menu) and sees my other DVR. Ironically when I plugged my GenieGo back onto my network everything started working again.

Overall my experience with the DTV app = it's terrible. It randomly freezes, sometime refuses to transcode, shows transfer (slowly) then a few days later claim they are "unplayable at this time" and other nonsense. DTV advertises this whole mobile viewing thing like its the greatest thing since sliced bread... but for me it works 50% of the time. The old GenieGo stand alone app was SO much better, it even had the 30 skip feature.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

JMII said:


> *How do I register using Mobile DVR?*
> 
> Back story: I got the notice from DTV and they kindly shipped out a new HD DVR for free. So I set up the new HR44-500 and everything works fine except the GenieGo features. The iPad app doesn't see it, even when I put the IP address in manually. And yes its connected to the internet (green check mark in menu) and sees my other DVR. Ironically when I plugged my GenieGo back onto my network everything started working again.


Uninstall the iPad app and reinstall it. It should then let you register Mobile DVR.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey anybody having problems with the DIRECTV Android app since the latest Genie update to 0xc45?

The app on several Smartphones here has been very difficult to open alot. Appears to start to login but then just stalls on a blank screen.

Also just noticed many of the channels in our package (Premier) are now missing and unavailable for streaming.

Man this MDVR app is such a pain....

We don't have trouble with any other streaming app in this house. Only DIRECTV is as problem plagued as heck ...

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

poppo said:


> Uninstall the iPad app and reinstall it. It should then let you register Mobile DVR.


Thanks I'll give that a shot.

On my new iPhone (which I never registered with GenieGo) it let me activate MobileDVR, however nothing shows in the playlist. Not sure if it matters but I still have GenieGo connected because it continues to work.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

JMII said:


> Not sure if it matters but I still have GenieGo connected because it continues to work.


Yes it matters.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah it's one way or the other. You can't run both the same time.


----------



## satman48 (Dec 20, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Remove the GenieGo from the system and do a red button reset on genie, then register your mobile devices using Mobile DVR.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive done that now, but I cannot setup OOH access now since there is no GenieGo connected. I can stream locally but there doesn't seem to be a way to get that back.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

There is no setting up ooh. Run the system check. It should
Just work. It's not using the same method as the old genie go.


----------

